# Reports from LDI'08



## derekleffew (Oct 24, 2008)

Following ETC's example here: Light Minds Think Alike : Another Vegas trade Show, I thought I'd start a thread for those of us attending, to post our impressions and experiences.

As long as I'm stealing the idea from ETC's David Lincecum, why not steal his photo also?



One and a half hours ago I unleashed the illustrious dvsDave at the LVCC to "work the floor." I'll join him later this afternoon.

To all who are attending, feel free to contribute to this thread to let everyone know what you've found interesting, good, or bad. My sights this afternoon will be focused on grandMA2, Bad Boy, V676, and MAC III.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Oct 24, 2008)

Well, I'm heading to the show floor tomorrow. Yesterday I attended part of the Projection Master classes (it was kind of a favor to attend the sessions I did, I wasn't registered so I can't report on the entire session). My impression is that it should have been the Intermediate Projection class taught by Masters. For anyone with a working knowledge of video, you could get some good information (especially what to avoid), but for those of you with greater knowledge, you would find yourself not learning much. 

For those of you interested in some of the workings of KA (and didn't come to LDI or get to go to those sessions if you did), I found a nice video that talks about the automation side of things as well as showing a lot of great images of the production, including the projections.


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 25, 2008)

Well, today I saw grandMA2 and Bad Boy only from a distance. Never got the chance to investigate V676 and MAC III. I did see a prototype of a new product, by a manufacturer I cannot disclose, that will be a very useful addition to the TV Awards show and touring market, sometime in 2009.

The ETC reception for the students they sponsor to attend LDI was a very nice, low key affair. I met most, but not all, of our ETC/CB members.

A special thanks to those who attended my "private" CB Suaree, who got to see things no one else attending LDI did.

Will post more tomorrow, while dvsDave and Gafftaper are out partying. I'm "too old to disco" as they say.


----------



## dannyn (Oct 25, 2008)

*Favorite LDI toy, or effect*

Well, I thought that I would start a thread on what you favorite product at LDI was.
My favorite one was the water that could draw pictures.
AQUA REIGN ™ - Trade Show image technology, Aquasermo, Norgren North American Authorized Dealer
So what was your favorite?


----------



## Kelite (Oct 25, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> I'm "too old to disco" as they say.




Aww shucks Derek, that's what they all say.......

See you at the Apollo booth at noon-ish, eh?


----------



## MNicolai (Oct 25, 2008)

Ahh, LDI. A time for everyone in the industry to come together, and go over and piss on ETC...literally.


----------



## mbandgeek (Oct 25, 2008)

Anyone know where LDI 2009 will be? Is it going to be in Vegas again?


----------



## ruinexplorer (Oct 25, 2008)

mbandgeek said:


> Anyone know where LDI 2009 will be? Is it going to be in Vegas again?



It'll be in Orlando. Back in Vegas 2010.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Oct 25, 2008)

I listened in on the Networking session and was quite impressed with the improvements on ACN. I highly recommend all CB members start learning the basics of computer networks. Right now it is mostly being considered by lighting manufacturers but Shure is on board as well. As a consumer, I also recommend talking to your dealers and the manufacturers to encourage them to adopt RDM and ACN into their new equipment. For those of you that work in the temporary/rental markets, you should find RDM to be extremely useful, while ACN will be of most benefit to those working in house.


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 25, 2008)

The BadBoy is big and heavy, [-]and many are lamenting that it has no CMY[/-]. (was thinking of another fixture.) The V676 is like a supercharged Virtuoso on steroids. The grandMA2 is everything I expected and more. The latest version of grandMA 3d now rivals Vision and WYG, and it's free! Never got as far as the Martin booth to see the MAC III, but I'm sure I'll have them on a show before long.

Here's another blog to read about the show: Barbizon Lighting Blog.

The entertainment for the party dvsDave and Gafftaper are attending tonight is a group called _The Swingin' Johnsons_--can't wait to hear all about that!  

edit: it's not at all what I thought naughty: SwinginJohnsons.com NJ Band. One AM and they're still not home. I wonder what kind of trouble into which they have gotten themselves?


----------



## lieperjp (Oct 25, 2008)

ruinexplorer said:


> It'll be in Orlando. Back in Vegas 2010.




Sounds like everyone is having fun. Hope to make it to Orlando in 2009!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## What Rigger? (Oct 27, 2008)

Stagemaker hoists: Much swag from any booth (t shirt, gloves, pens, etc...) but I still have a hard time looking at square, green chainmotors. I guess I'm orange and black 'til I die.

Fisher Technical: As usual, whenever I get around my beloved Navigator, I get all sweaty and naughty feeling. But the "flapping" truss/rag combo overhead of their display cooled me nicely. Moving WITHOUT noise, might I add. The simulator built into the software for programming is still one of my favorite features, as is the array of controllers available. Even more swag than Stagemaker: FLEX-FIT hats!!! Travel mugs, promo DVD's (too short in length to be worth a sh*t, but still...), shirts, etc...

ETCP: We riggers are all going to have to get a rigging cert someday. Probably sooner than you think.

The rest is a blur- and not for the obvious reasons. I used to live there, so I don't party when I go back. Much.

ALMOST FORGOT: I took the Cirque "rigging class". This included an all day session at both 'Love' and 'Mystere' to compare how things are done on the second newest Cirque show in town, vs. the oldest. Why not 'BeLIEve', w/Criss Angel? Well, for one...it's not officially open yet. And in my opinion, life is short and I'm glad not to waste any breath/time on that guy. If you're not a rigging/automation type, these classes are worth it for the backstage tour element alone- and that's what most of it was. Walking around, looking at cool custom made toys. But if you're looking for hard knowledge of how to safely put stuff up in the air- well, don't believe the hype. Save your money for a Glerum/Paulson/Donovan class and go there.


----------



## Kelite (Oct 27, 2008)

It was my pleasure to see a number of the ControlBooth personalities meet at the Apollo booth Saturday noonish. (I had just commented to our 'taskmaster/schedule keeper' that I was off to visit the 'boys room' when she asked, "Who are all _*those* _people?" "Whooops, is it noon already???" And you wonder why I danced around while we visited for an hour....) 



Let's hope I didn't forget anyone... 

We had:

Phil Haney
Ruinexplorer
Gale
Derekleffew
Gafftaper
Cdub260
Stoldal - was that you?
Rich Moore
Joh Hirsh was wandering here and there-
Steve Terry was hard at work

Oh yeah, and dvsDave too!!!


----------



## RichMoore (Oct 27, 2008)

I had a great time at the show and I really enjoyed meeting all of the CB folks who were in attendance. Thanks to Derek for the secret tour of xxxx and the comps to the xxxx show; that was good fun...I love French dancing ladies!!!!

There were many amazing pieces of gear on display and it was good to see them work. I saw several items that I want to purchase for my venue and I will be in touch with you Kelite when I receive my next funding. I didn't do too well in the swag department but then I didn't have to schlep a bunch of stuff around either.

I attended 5 of the conferences and found most of them to be informative. One seemed to be a bit of mutual ego massaging by the panel members and one was difficult to understand, due to the accent of the presenter and the depth that he went into on calibrating frequencies, which was not much help.

While waiting at the airport to leave, I ran into Richard Hoyes, who is a big time lighting consultant/designer and worked on the lighting design for my venue. He has started his own company, CD+M, Lighting Design Group. If you ever have need of some excellent help, I highly recommend him.

Again, it was a pleasure to meet the CB posters and to talk with people who speak our language and didn't want to sell me something or hold out their hands expecting a tip. Ah, Vegas, what you have become.

Cheers!!!


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 28, 2008)

Just got home. I'll post a full report later. For now I just wanted to assure those reading this thread that while there was lobster dinner for $20, traditional french burlesque, large format projections, a follow spot operated while sitting on a pillow, fountain designs my Derrek Leffew, fake Roman emperors and Venitian Gondolas, and a bunch of guys trying to hand Dave some little cards on the street... when I dropped DVSDave off Derek's house at 1:30 am, we were both sober, had not been arrested, had maintained our chastity, and hadn't even gambled. 

I believe The "worst" things we did that night were make a questionable u-turn, drink too much Coke(Dave)/Diet Coke(Gaff), and refuse to pay $8 for one scoop of Gellato... two nerds on the prowl.


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 28, 2008)

Ok, Well I'll start with a bunch of random pictures I took on the floor. My purpose for these was to just take some cool looking pictures to show my kids. Unfortunately I wasn't thinking about getting pictures of CB members or documenting the major booths... just looking for interesting shots. (I also didn't take a picture of the lightronics booth and a certain ellipsoidal hanging there. I kept checking and I never saw a single customer at that booth. I guess bad things happen when you try to rip off a well loved company and product.) 

Anyway here you go, most of the old timers may be disappointed but if you've never been hopefully thise inspires you. 

So here's what you see when you first come into the building.


The Barco/HES booth... note it's full of HES products but there is no mention of the HES name anywhere. Showguns up top, Showpix across the bottom, and the new Showbeam in all white on the far left. 

Another Barco shot, even the Hog slide doesn't say HES


Lot's of cool LED's in the Element Labs booth


MA's booth


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 28, 2008)

Part 2
Tomcat shows us some truss

PRG... Elation is the LED in the background on the left. And for Charc, AMDJ is straight through in the background.


I don't know who these guys were but I liked their monstrous mirror balls


This was a cool product. The ball on the right moved around the booth in 3D space on three lines. It was lit by three movers, and a camera tracked it. The mover on that truss in the foreground was always moving at weird angles too. The whole thing was modeled in a computer allowing the movers and camera to track the moving ball perfectly. 


So it took me a day to see everything in that hall, then you approach some steps and find hall two waiting below.


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 28, 2008)

Part 3

Lycian, with follow spots shooting all over the place


Robe had a cool look


Lasers are cool


Martin way in the back


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 28, 2008)

Part 4

Synchrolites... Those suckers are MONSTERS!


Coemar had one of the coolest booths


That's some cool truss!


DVSDave (The SHORT guy) and Dannyn checking out a cool LED booth. 


One of my favorite products the LED guitar.


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 28, 2008)

Last one...
A stage set up way in the back for audio classes and other demos.


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 28, 2008)

[user]Gafftaper[/user], I didn't see over half of what you saw. Are you sure we went to the same show?


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 28, 2008)

You must have a strategic plan. First hall day one, second hall day two. Follow the aisle... do not deviate from the plan or all is lost. I also haven't just had knee surgery.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Oct 28, 2008)

It took me two days to find Barbizon (to meet up with some friends). I didn't like the way the hall was set up, difficult to find some things. The show over all seemed quite a bit scaled down. Must have something to do with the economy.

Wybron had a nice display of the effective use of ACN. They were also giving away an iPod Touch each day since their ACN monitoring program will soon be available for it and the iPhone. 

HES/Barco is no longer the only one in town to have moving head projection units. Robe was showing off two units (one was even a DLP). Then again (Barco), the DML-1200 can have a Hippotizer built in. 

Rose Brand showed off their SoftLED draperies with the Panorama control system (built off Arkaos software) which is available for sale or rent.

Bender had their Lifeguard GFCIs to show off. When tieing in your system, these units can provide protection to your rig, personnel, etc. They helped out with the Metering class on Sunday (which I missed because my calendar was misprinted that daylight savings time ended, oh to be back in AZ where they don't deal with that).

The show was considerably smaller than previous years, but I still got a lot of useful information out of it. It was a pleasure catching up with fellow CBers, though I didn't end up with as much swag as others seemed to have (a lot of reuseable shopping bags though). I am very happy that we had the meeting on Saturday at Apollo's booth as well as the super secret meeting that Derek put together on Friday (helped me find everyone on Saturday). I hope we can all meet up again in a couple years since I doubt that I'll be going to Orlando.


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 29, 2008)

Here are some short video's I shot on my camera. By the way the literature said no cameras at LDI. I noticed lots of cameras on day 1 so I stuck mine in my pocket for day 3 when things were pretty quiet, left the flash off, and shot pictures a distance away from booths so as to not make anyone worry I was stealing product ideas. No one commented on my camera... the guitar guy was posing to look good. 

A quick video of the Barco Booth... unfortunately they didn't have any of the DL.2's or DL.3's on while I was shooting this, just lots of Showguns, Showpix, and one new Showbeam in the far left bottom

corner. If you are wondering how bright they were ask poor Kelite who spent the whole show looking at them from the other side of the aisle. I think the seizures have stopped but the blindness may last a few more days. 

A video of an interesting location on the floor with lasers, LED screens, and other cool stuff. 

A video of one of the coolest products at the show. Dannyn mentioned the Aqua Reign. This is their competitor the AquaVFX. Both products are similar. These guys happend to be running their's with Wildfire's Waterdye and some Wildfire UV lights on it making it really pop out.

Watch a much better video than mine that I found on YouTube here.


----------



## Hughesie (Oct 29, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> dvsDave and Gafftaper are attending tonight is a group called _The Swingin' Johnsons_--can't wait to hear all about that!
> edit: it's not at all what I thought naughty:[/COLOR] SwinginJohnsons.com NJ Band. One AM and they're still not home. I wonder what kind of trouble into which they have gotten themselves?




derek, you sound like a worried mother . Just two boys lost in vegas, with no where to go.


gafftaper said:


> Part 4
> 
> 
> DVSDave (The SHORT guy) and Dannyn checking out a cool LED booth.



Even when our webmaster rolls up to LDI he still manages to appear to be carrying tools on his belt.


----------



## dvsDave (Oct 29, 2008)

Huzy, Huzy, Huzy *sigh...* most people wouldn't consider it even a remotely good idea to jab at the webmaster of a site that they spend most of their free time on. 

BTW, it's a messenger bag, not tools. Gaff happened to take an absolutely horrible picture of me while dannym and I were inspecting a shoddy (and malfunctioning) LED dance floor. (the line on the lower right side shows you what I mean).


----------



## Hughesie (Oct 29, 2008)

dvsDave said:


> Huzy, Huzy, Huzy *sigh...* most people wouldn't consider it even a remotely good idea to jab at the webmaster of a site that they spend most of their free time on.





The insults only prove the love


----------



## Chris15 (Oct 30, 2008)

Well I thought it was a satchel bag at first sight... maybe Hughesie has never been subjected to such things... Or *likes* the idea of carting kilograms of tools that aren't needed around...


----------



## Hughesie (Oct 30, 2008)

Chris15 said:


> Well I thought it was a satchel bag at first sight... maybe Hughesie has never been subjected to such things... Or *likes* the idea of carting kilograms of tools that aren't needed around...



depending on the person, the general rule is "the more tools a man has the more of a tool the person is"

go figure.


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 30, 2008)

You can call my picture horrible. You can call it lovely. You can call the LED dance floor shoddy. You can call the LED dance floor wonderful. You can say the floor was malfunctioning. You can say the floor was experiencing a temporary outage on some pixels. You can say Hue-Z is insulting you. You can say Hue-Z teases because he loves. However none of that changes the fact that you are short.


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 30, 2008)

Two more cool things I really liked at the show. 

Bliss Lights. A small laser star field projector paired with a cloud projection. Very nice effect. Bright. Not ridiculously expensive. Looks like a great product for star drops and wedding receptions. 

I discovered this interesting product from the guys at The Light Source. It allows you to hang a chunk of 1 1/2" schedule forty pipe by means of C-clamp or one of their fancy couplers. Not exactly what I would use it for but I know I would use it eventually. 

Possibly my favorite product... the LEG A MATIC!! from Theatricalhardware.com These guys have all kinds of good products but the Leg-a-matic makes platform construction so simple. They also have a new version that isn't on the website yet which accepts a pipe or square tube leg as well. They also have a lot of other great hardware on the site. 

Here's a cool product. Uglu. It's glue in a solid tapelike form... but it's not tape it's glue. Very strong easy to use. Cool stuff. Pro Tapes was demoing it at LDI but you can get it lots of other places like Amazon.


----------



## cdub260 (Oct 31, 2008)

I'd have posted on this sooner, but I've been having issues with my DSL.

I attended the two day stage electrical seminar entitled Ohm's Law & Order: Don't Let the Smoke out. Overall I found it highly informative and absolutely chock full of useful information. This, of course would be where I have a bit of criticism for this seminar. There is really too much information presented to do any more than a cursory overview of any given subject. they should really consider breaking it down into several different all day seminars, which could then go into further depth on whichever area of stage electrical that seminar covers. Still, I would recommend this seminar to anyone who either has or is considering a career in stage lighting.

I also attended an all day seminar on special effects. This one I was a little disappointed in. I was hoping for a bit more how to and a bit less show and tell. Yes, the pyrotechnics were cool, but not really applicable to what I do. Aside from the pyro, I really didn't learn anything from this course that I didn't already know, and I most certainly do not consider myself an expert on effects.

Heading out to the show floor LED's seemed to dominate the show. I'll admit that I'm very impressed with how far LED's have come in the last decade, but they still have a long way to go before they'll be ready to take the place of most of our existing light fixtures. The water screens on display at a couple of booths were fun to watch. I even looked at a few lighting consoles. Towards the end of the day, though, the single most impressive thing on the show floor was ETC's carpet. It was thick and squishy and allowed me to give my knees a bit of a break from walking around the show floor. On all three days, I'd spend a few minutes at the end of the day at the ETC booth, just enjoying the carpet.

I also attended several of the shorter seminars over the weekend. For the most part I found them informative and enjoyable. There was one on the photometrics of LED's that was simply over my head, though I was able to understand a little of it. The real standout though was the metering course. This one had good, useful, and practical information on the proper use of metering equipment and absolutely applies to my job.

Several of us owe derekleffew a thank you for giving us a tour of his top secret venue and arranging for us to get comped into show.

I really enjoyed LDI this year, but for me the real highlight of the trip was heading over to the other side of Vegas and visiting my niece and her daughter, neither of whom I get to see very often.

Oh, and in case I didn't mention it earlier, the ETC booth had nice, soft, squishy carpet.


----------



## Smurphy (Oct 31, 2008)

Ok wait by Orlando Do you mean Orlando Florida? because I can make that. Is there any requirements to attend the conference? If not oh I do not care whats going on in my life I am there.


----------



## Kelite (Oct 31, 2008)

Smurphy said:


> Ok wait by Orlando Do you mean Orlando Florida? because I can make that. Is there any requirements to attend the conference? If not oh I do not care whats going on in my life I am there.





Yes, Orlando Florida has been chosen as the tag team city- swapping with Las Vegas for at least another few years. Free passes will be available through many manufacturers and online from Lighting Dimensions.

Hope to see you in Orlando!


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 31, 2008)

THREE CHEERS FOR ETC'S SQUISHY CARPET!!!


Smurphy I think the only requirement is that you have to be over 16 I'm not sure if that means you must be at least 16 or you must be at least 17. Other than that I'm sure there will be a lot of free exhibit hall passes available form a variety of places. Check in here about August and I'm sure we can help you find a free pass. Orange County Convention Center in Orlando. The official showsite (LDIshow.com) doesn't list a date yet. I found an unofficial site that says Nov 1st... but it's a week of events so that doesn't help a lot. Keep an eye on the official show site in the spring for all the information you need.


----------



## Smurphy (Oct 31, 2008)

Ah thank you I hope to see you guys there in 2009. Whoo


----------



## jxgriffi (Oct 31, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> The BadBoy is big and heavy, [-]and many are lamenting that it has no CMY[/-]. (was thinking of another fixture.) The V676 is like a supercharged Virtuoso on steroids.



I really enjoyed the Virt on Steriods...it has a lot of promise...especially since it will be rental only. They can devote more time and energy to it without trying to hit a specific sales point.

Now, the BadBoy is Big...it's heavy...and you were correct in your first statement. It does NOT have CMY....at least not in the way people think about it now. They have slotted filters, not graduated wheels like most fixtures now. This enables them to dial in exact colors. So...no CMY in the way people think of CMY now. Again, rental only so they can devote more time and energy to them without worrying about hitting a MSRP.

Just my thoughts....


----------



## Sayen (Nov 2, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> Possibly my favorite product... the LEG A MATIC!! from Theatricalhardware.com


I think I've seen this before from another manufacturer, but they were stupidly expensive for what you get. I was wondering if I could build my own from the hardware store (safely, of course).

Thank you for posting all of the pictures and videos. I'm jealous, but I love seeing what goes on. Someday I'm going to have to convince my job to let me have time to attend.


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 2, 2008)

Sayen said:


> I think I've seen this before from another manufacturer, but they were stupidly expensive for what you get. I was wondering if I could build my own from the hardware store (safely, of course).
> 
> Thank you for posting all of the pictures and videos. I'm jealous, but I love seeing what goes on. Someday I'm going to have to convince my job to let me have time to attend.



If I remember right the guy said that the leg-a-matics run about $8... which is a decent price compared to other heavy duty hardware that size at your local hardware store. True it's going to cost you a ton to do a whole set. But buy a few every show and you'll be set. 

You live in Phoenix and you haven't been to LDI? Take a couple days off and drive up to Vegas in 2010. Do like I did, stay at the cheapest dump you can find up on Fremont Street. You'll be set, won't cost you that much. It's a blast and you'll learn a lot.


----------



## Sayen (Nov 2, 2008)

$8 I like, I think it was more when I've seen it before.

I've had to work the last two incarnations. Don't laugh - I had to chaperone a dance this year. I've already told my boss about 2010 though!


----------



## Kelite (Nov 3, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> The official showsite (LDIshow.com) doesn't list a date yet.



Since we purchased a portion of next year's LDI booth in Orlando while attending Vegas, the dates were listed as Nov. 20 - 22nd


----------



## philhaney (Nov 3, 2008)

Kelite said:


> Since we purchased a portion of next year's LDI booth in Orlando while attending Vegas, the dates were listed as Nov. 20 - 22nd



I remembered several signs on the way out that said something like, "Thanks for attending LDI. See you next year in Orlando." And it listed the dates, but I couldn't remember whether they were in October or November.

And why only three days? Is that just the exhibit hall or the whole thing?


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 3, 2008)

The dates for 2009 just showed up on the LDI website.
Backstage Orlando: November 16-18, 2009
LDInstitute: November 16-21, 2009
Conference Sessions: November 19-22, 2009
Exhibit Hall: November 20-22, 2009


----------



## ruinexplorer (Nov 5, 2008)

Yay, just before Thanksgiving. Does that mean we get a free turkey with our pass?


----------



## Kelite (Nov 6, 2008)

ruinexplorer said:


> Yay, just before Thanksgiving. Does that mean we get a free turkey with our pass?



Well Ruin, put it this way.... We'll give free passes to _MOST_ turkeys......


----------



## ruinexplorer (Nov 6, 2008)

Kelite said:


> Well Ruin, put it this way.... We'll give free passes to _MOST_ turkeys......



Hey now, I resemble that remark.

Does that mean you'll be hitting up Jones Soda to get the appropriate flavored Gel-ly beans?


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 7, 2008)

ruinexplorer said:


> Hey now, I resemble that remark.
> 
> Does that mean you'll be hitting up Jones Soda to get the appropriate flavored Gel-ly beans?



BOO!!! Hiss!!

I have a suggestion for the new CB software, we need a "Heckle" button.


----------



## Kelite (Nov 7, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> we need a "Heckle" button.





And a limited use fee to go with it, I'm afraid!


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 7, 2008)

Kelite said:


> And a limited use fee to go with it, I'm afraid!



Yes it could be a CB fundraiser. Dave charges you $1 every time you push it!


----------

